# royal pythons not breeding.????????



## wwc_gang (Oct 17, 2010)

this is my first time breeding royal pythons.i put male in females box wait 3 days and nothing happened.then got out and gave three days off.Then again put male in females box and now its second day and nothing happening.any idea whay my pythons do not whant to lock?

temperature in the night 27
no hides in box


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

wwc_gang said:


> this is my first time breeding royal pythons.i put male in females box wait 3 days and nothing happened.then got out and gave three days off.Then again put male in females box and now its second day and nothing happening.any idea whay my pythons do not whant to lock?
> 
> temperature in the night 27
> no hides in box



Try upping the temps a bit, it maybe too cold for them :2thumb:.


----------



## ink&reps (Sep 16, 2010)

Up the temp then give them a misting they will lock. How old/big are they?
you sure you have 1.1?
pete


----------



## harlowherps (Mar 16, 2008)

Defo a pair? not male male or female female?
this is my first year breeding royals too, not paired yet so good luck to you and I hope mine dont play up lol
:2thumb:


----------



## wwc_gang (Oct 17, 2010)

im not shure.i dont know how to chek its male or female.tomorow im gona bring it to my reptile shop and they will chekit for me.and then i will no what i got


----------



## wwc_gang (Oct 17, 2010)

ok. today my reptile shop chek them and find that female is not female.from my two coples left just one cople femalenormal and male spider and now no female for pastel male


----------



## joe19 (May 23, 2010)

wwc_gang said:


> ok. today my reptile shop chek them and find that female is not female.from my two coples left just one cople femalenormal and male spider and now no female for pastel male


Bad luck mate.Still at least you still got a chance for your spiders good luck with it.:2thumb:


----------



## lee anderson (Oct 13, 2009)

why dont u just rotate both males with the one female u have one in for 3 days then the other one if ur lucky u will get pastels spiders and normals good luck:2thumb:


----------



## wwc_gang (Oct 17, 2010)

if im not gona get good female then im gona do that


----------



## wwc_gang (Oct 17, 2010)

Now I have two pairs of python.
normal female and pastel locked twice.
but normal female and spider male do not want to do anything.
Any advice???


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

excluding the pastel and normal that have already locked, you have 2 others yes? 
have either been sexed by the pet-shop?


----------



## wwc_gang (Oct 17, 2010)

yes spider is a male and normal royal its a female 100%


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

how old are they?


----------



## wwc_gang (Oct 17, 2010)

spider is 2006 and female is early 2008


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

wwc_gang said:


> spider is 2006 and female is early 2008


whats the weight of the female?

She may not be ready and not giving him the come on.


----------



## wwc_gang (Oct 17, 2010)

female weight is 1650g


----------



## JonBoy20 (Dec 31, 2009)

You 100% male and female


----------



## wwc_gang (Oct 17, 2010)

:2thumb:tree days ago my spider locked with female first time


----------

